# Competative Cyclist Pinarello FP Team



## verycreativeusername (Jan 26, 2012)

hey guys, wondering if you know anything about the Pinarello FP Team. it appears to have the same carbon lay-up as the Quattro, but thats all I know. Geometry looks completely different so I don't think its the same bike. I have posted about this in Bikes Frames and Forks part, hope I'm not breaking any rules here (some forums don't like cross threading), thanks


----------



## masi85 (Feb 20, 2007)

When I called CC about this bike they said it was the same as a Opera Canova. Also I wonder how well they are selling since the salesman offered to take 5% off without my asking. What I don't like is the geometry is differant from other Pinarello frames so I don't see a size equivalent to what Pinarello calls a 54 which would have a 55cm top tube and 15.2cm head tube.


----------



## verycreativeusername (Jan 26, 2012)

wonder what Opera's relation to Pinarello is  sounds like a toyota lexus thing to me... would you call this a fake Pinarello then


----------



## masi85 (Feb 20, 2007)

My understanding is Pinarello started Opera to use differant tubing and materials then they were already using. Apparently the brand is popular enough in europe that they don't need to sell in the U.S. Its probably made by the same company they use to make the Pinarello brand bikes in Taiwan.


----------



## badge118 (Dec 26, 2002)

I don't know about now but when they first introduced the brand in 1998 the it was basically the test brand. While they were still mainly using aluminum inside Pinarello, Opera was where they were putting CF and Ti bikes on the road. Valverde even rode Opera bikes with Illes Belares when Opera was putting the more advanced frame material combos out. The difference now? Who the heck knows.


----------



## verycreativeusername (Jan 26, 2012)

so Opera is there so the Pinarellos can be tried and tested? won't that mean that the "latest" Pinarello will be last seasons when compared to Opera?


----------



## badge118 (Dec 26, 2002)

That is the way it was when Opera was founded. I think they may have drifted away from that because they do not want the name sake brand to be seen as less cutting edge. I think Opera has evolved from that though. Now I think it is more like Lambo and Mazerati. Pinarello (Lambo) is all about moving fast, period. If you can do it comfortably and while looking good great but speed is the priority. Mazerati wants you to go fast as well, but they will not sacrifice comfort and looks to get you there.


----------



## southparkcycles (Feb 7, 2008)

Here are some pics of the 2012 Operas. I believe we were a dealer the first year they were imported into the US. I dont think was until around 2004?. At that time Pinarello was in a contract w/ Dedacciai for tubing. Opera was created to experiment with different tubing and used Easton Tubing in some of the models. There was a basic all aluminum bike, the Giorgioni(sp) which was a scandium lugged carbon bike. There was also the Paladio which was a titanium and carbon bike (sweet). Then the Canova's and Leonardos came out that were all carbon. I had a Canova. Carbon is comparable to FP Quattro.


----------

